# Anyone have any good tautog AKA blackfish recipes



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I just wanted to get your opinion on a good tog recipe.


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

*stuffed tautog fillets*

Ingredients 

1 pound Sea scallops,chopped 

1 pound Shrimp, chopped 

1/2 cup Olive oil, virgin 

1 tsp. Salt (kosher if available) 

1/2 tsp. Pepper 

1 Carrot, medium, finely minced 

1 cup Scallions, minced 

1/2 cup Clam juice or fish stock 

2 cups Bread crumbs 

1/4 cup Parmesan cheese, grated 

Method 

4 Blackfish fillets or portions, 6 ounces each 
Heat a skillet and add 3 tablespoons of olive oil. Add the minced carrot, kosher salt and pepper and sauté on medium heat for approximately 5 minutes. Add the clam juice (or fish stock) and cook until the liquid has been reduced by about one fourth. Add the scallions, scallops, and shrimp and cook for about 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Mix in bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese and allow stuffing mixture to cool.
Pour half of the remaining olive oil into a baking dish to coat the bottom of the dish. Place the 4 fish fillets or portions in the baking dish. Spread the stuffing mixture evenly over the surface of each of the four fillets. Drizzle the remaining olive oil over the stuffed fillets. Bake in a preheated over at 400ºF for 15 to 20 minutes or until the fish just turns opaque and begins to flake.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*Blackened tautog.*

Get magics.. blackened fish spice.. Fallow directions and it is as good if not better then blackened redfish..


----------

